
Crick, a time-tracker dashboard, goes open-source - couac
https://tailordev.fr/blog/2017/08/02/crick-goes-open-source/
======
couac
Hi! I am Will, co-author of the blog post and tool(s).

A long time ago, we asked our intern to develop a time tracker as a CLI, given
that we spend most of our time in the terminal and also to give him something
fun to do. He designed a great time tracker that we now use daily: Watson
([https://github.com/TailorDev/Watson](https://github.com/TailorDev/Watson)).

Our business involves billing clients per days (7h a day). Watson was our
source of truth but sometimes we needed to aggregate reports of different
developers. Crick
([https://github.com/TailorDev/crick](https://github.com/TailorDev/crick)) to
the rescue!

These open source tools were part of a much bigger project that never took
off. Watson was open source per se but we thought we could maybe create Crick
as a paying-product. We conducted interviews and decided not to do that:
nobody really needed such a tool. Well. We needed it so we developed it and
decided to open source it.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Hey would you mind providing some sort of demo of crick? After looking through
the article, repo,etc and heading to app.crick.io I can't see what it looks
like for the life of me...

~~~
couac
Good point! In a previous article, we do have a few Gifs:
[https://tailordev.fr/blog/2017/06/07/le-lab-5-crick-a-
backen...](https://tailordev.fr/blog/2017/06/07/le-lab-5-crick-a-backend-for-
watson-time-tracker/).

Edit: I added a Gif on the (GitHub) README too:
[https://github.com/TailorDev/crick](https://github.com/TailorDev/crick).

------
couac
Hi! We noticed that many users could not create "Teams".. It is fixed now,
sorry for the inconvenience :(

------
delta1
Slightly off topic and with respect to both the authors, and Philip Greenspun:

"Any sufficiently complicated time-tracking program contains an ad-hoc,
informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of Org mode."

~~~
couac
Do you mean this? [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

Can you track time with it?

~~~
delta1
Yes indeed you can "clock in" to your Todos as you work on them, and then
generate a "clock table" to see what time you've spent where.

[http://orgmode.org/manual/Clocking-commands.html#Clocking-
co...](http://orgmode.org/manual/Clocking-commands.html#Clocking-commands)

------
gnuarch
Watson reminds me of Timewarrior.
[https://taskwarrior.org/docs/timewarrior/](https://taskwarrior.org/docs/timewarrior/)

~~~
jmaupetit
Hi! Julien, I am a co-author of crick/watson. You are totally right, and
you're not the first one to mention it. Note that some people have integrated
taskwarrior with Watson, see [https://github.com/yloiseau/watson-utils#on-
modify-watsonpy](https://github.com/yloiseau/watson-utils#on-modify-watsonpy)

Best.

~~~
gnuarch
Thanks!

------
blm
The first link to "Crick" seems to take me to a "Page not found" page(It links
[https://tailordev.fr/blog/2017/08/02/crick-goes-open-
source/...](https://tailordev.fr/blog/2017/08/02/crick-goes-open-
source/app.crick.io) probably instead of
[https://app.crick.io/](https://app.crick.io/)

~~~
couac
Thanks, this should be fixed now!

------
welder
Can it work without manually running start? Like automatically know when to
start?

